# Too much?



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks good to me. :dunno:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I would rock a solid color pair of pants. But fuck what other people think. Just don't be a skier and your good to go. Lol


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

As long as you like it, I wouldn't worry too much. I could care less what someone else is wearing. Though rule of thumb, the more ridiculous what you're wearing the better you need to be.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

lol I dealing with the same I need to get a jacket and pants but trying to somewhat color blend as well.


----------



## budbrowner (Nov 4, 2013)

Haha ya no plans on skiing, I've been a skateboarder for 10yrs can't stand blades should transfer over to snow sports. I've SB before loved it just never took it up as I live in flat land South Dakota. I'm planning multiple trips to the black hills and 1 or 2 big mnt trips. Should be a good year


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

bseracka said:


> As long as you like it, I wouldn't worry too much. I could care less what someone else is wearing. Though rule of thumb, the more ridiculous what you're wearing the better you need to be.


That. If you are slaying the mountain, nobody is going be laughing at you. On the other hand if you side-slipping down the hill in AK gear like sass then better prepared for some ridicule...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks good to me.

Continue to ride and improve and any "noob" ridicule will go away.

Just don't get solid black anything.
People who wear solid black pants or jackets scream "I have no style or creativity".
Zzzzzzzzz...


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Looks good to me.
> 
> Continue to ride and improve and any "noob" ridicule will go away.
> 
> ...


 My poor black jacket....


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Looks good to me.
> 
> Continue to ride and improve and any "noob" ridicule will go away.
> 
> ...


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> People who wear solid black pants and jackets scream "I'm going to duck ropes and cause slides".


All black means all poaching around these parts.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

As long as you're not being a douchebag or dressed completely obnoxiously, I doubt anyone is gonna even notice what you're wearing. To be honest, there's enough people that dress obnoxiously that unless you're also being a douchebag, I probably still won't notice. If you like it, it keeps you warm and dry, and it's comfortable then wear it.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Honestly I would do an internal snicker and that's it. If I were riding with you I wouldn't say shit and just ride with you.
Apparently people would have problems with my all black pants so just goes to show wear what you like because there is no pleasing everyone.


----------



## Logan14 (Oct 18, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Looks good to me.
> 
> Continue to ride and improve and any "noob" ridicule will go away.
> 
> ...


That is such bullshit


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> That. If you are slaying the mountain, nobody is going be laughing at you. On the other hand if you side-slipping down the hill in AK gear like sass then better prepared for some ridicule...


Haters gonna hate, if you know you're hooked on snowboarding and money's not a big issue even if you suck get the AK stuff, it's high quality and keeps you dry, and someday you won't suck. 

Back on topic I think the matching outfit is fine, looks cool.


----------



## budbrowner (Nov 4, 2013)

You know I've decided I shouldn't be limited to 1 pair of pants when I'm going to be vacationing to the mnt for a week. Not trying to turn into a fashion show but opinions? I'm thinking blue, the wife says white/tan and since she's always right.....


----------



## budbrowner (Nov 4, 2013)

Or the blues. I'm warm bodied so will be rocking hoodies usually anyways


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

i would definitely go blue or tan over white, the ones you posted are nice and would go swell with your red and black plaid pattern.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Bluuuueeeeeee


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Blue for sure. I don't really care that much about fashion at all, but one thing about bright colors is that they serve an actual function in that whoever you are with won't have as hard of a time picking you out of a crowd if you get split up on the hill.


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks ok to me. Personally the park guys with hoodies to thier knees, aviators, and thier grandpas military trucker hat look dumber than this.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

trapper said:


> Blue for sure. I don't really care that much about fashion at all, but one thing about bright colors is that they serve an actual function in that whoever you are with won't have as hard of a time picking you out of a crowd if you get split up on the hill.


Another reason not to get solid black btw.:thumbsdown:

And I still think the OP's original outfit is good.
Blue if you must have a second pair of pants though.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

I wear all black and love it. In fact, I buy exclusively black or dark purple pants/jackets for the simple reason of practicality - the dirt is not visible on them. Got blue pants a few years ago and hated it, damn things had to be laundered every 10 days to stay clean. Never again.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

How much time does anyone even look at other people's gear except at a lift line that is stopped or slow?

Just wear what you want and/or got. Have fun. Have a deep crew and if anyone mouths off kick the shit out of them. That's all.:yahoo:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> How much time does anyone even look at other people's gear except at a lift line that is stopped or slow?


I dunno ask the people trying to keep up with me.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks like a pimp in a leisure suit or something Hugh Hefner wears when he's strolling the PB Mansion or going to take a nap with his bitches...


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> How much time does anyone even look at other people's gear except at a lift line that is stopped or slow?
> 
> Just wear what you want and/or got. Have fun. Have a deep crew and if anyone mouths off kick the shit out of them. That's all.:yahoo:


If its a chick, hot pink pants always get a second or third glance from me. Very important color imho.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> If its a chick, hot pink pants always get a second or third glance from me. Very important color imho.


:bowdown:

And OP, stop caring. Take a step back and think about how extremely... uhhh... high maintenance woman like... it is to dress yourself up and ask a bunch of people how you look.

Do those pants make you look fat? :dunno:

Just pick your stuff and wear it. The more you think about "looking good" the more you'll look like everybody else.


----------



## budbrowner (Nov 4, 2013)

^Are you saying I look fat?^ what color would thin me out then? Anyways like I said in the beginning "I really don't care" I've worn this suit snowmobiling for 3 yrs never had a problem. I guess since I'm going to my first real "Mountain" with lots of ppl I was just seeking opinions. When I'm sledding in the mountains we are usually out by ourselves not around hundreds/thousands of peeps. Fashion show is now over thanks for the replies people. General consensus is I'm fine. Sounds like you only look at ppl that are flamboyant in their outfits and this one is subtle enough to go unnoticed.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

this thread is retarded. please try to save it by posting pics of the sled... it better not be a short track..


----------



## budbrowner (Nov 4, 2013)

Mine is the all black with red accents. I promise the next fashion thread I open will have my cute blonde wife in hot pink pants.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

budbrowner said:


> I promise the next fashion thread I open will have my cute blonde wife in hot pink pants.


cool, we love that.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

what year/size is the sled?

right now i've got a 2004 rmk 700 144"... gotta put the 155" kit on it before the season starts. have plans for a newer sled with A-arm suspension by spring.


... have you seen our penchant for yoga pants here yet?


----------



## budbrowner (Nov 4, 2013)

Yoga pants. Why have I not seen this? That should be the opening thread when one joins this forum. 
It's a 05 M7 153" has speedwerx high alt heads, bmp pipe mod, and inline fuel reducer. Takes my cousins 09 M8 up the hill every time.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

budbrowner said:


> Mine is the all black with red accents. I promise the next fashion thread I open will have my cute blonde wife in hot pink pants.


:eusa_clap:

Although we've been asked to tame the yoga pants, we ARE allowed to post member (and member wife) pics. If she just happens to be wearing hot pink there's nothing wrong with that!

Yeah don't over think hill fashion. Function > form when you're freezing your ass out there.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice thread rescue. :thumbsup::laugh:


----------

